# Holding weight



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

I've heard allot of pros hold 20-30lbs, is there some reason why? I've been holding about 15-17lbs

Thanks Jim


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Holding weight is linked to bow mass weight. If your sight is jumpy or quick the bow is light and holding weight is heavy. If the sight is slow and never settles or moves in a wide side to side motion the holding weight is light bow mass is heavy.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^^^
that is also indications of improper dl...

It's personal preference, each archer is diff and takes a diff amount of holding weight as compared to the weight on the ends of the bars. Higher holding weight also helps in shooting a hinge


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Just raised my holding weigh and have been shooting a hinge, Thanks


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

oh and the pin seems to be settling better and the shot is going off well


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Bigjim67 said:


> I've heard allot of pros hold 20-30lbs, is there some reason why? I've been holding about 15-17lbs
> 
> Thanks Jim


In reference to the OP it could also be and most likely is that you are shooting 80% letoff and that most pro's shoot 65%ish and a 60lb bow. Holding weight has nothing to do with the mass weight of the bow. Back tension is easier with a lower let off %.

Now to your sight picture. Yes having a heavier bow will stabilize your aiming. Like what has been said judge your sight picture and add/subtract weight accordingly. One ounce placed in the right spot can make a big difference when you get down to the final balancing point.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks-Matt


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

holding weight is difficult to really calculate for most shooters. you say you have a holding weight of 15-17 pounds. If you are pulling into the bow while you are shooting you are increasing your holding weight. Depending on the cams on your bow that increase can be more or less dramatic. Most likely you are shooting with a higher holding weight than you think. I doubt many shooter really know what their actual holding weight is at the point of release.

You asked why some have a heavier holding weight. Aside from the obvious 65%-80% cam configuration some shooters (including myself) feel as though we get a better or cleaner shot off with higher holding weights. The string seems to allow for less torque and recover quicker. I also feel as though I hold better and pull through my shot better with higher resistance.

That's my take on it at least.


----------

